

A Facebook Game about Facebook Games - m0tive
http://www.bogost.com/games/cow_clicker.shtml

======
togasystems
My teammate once had an idea about creating an app about releasing an iPhone
App. Basically you would copy a popular idea, then purchase developers and a
marketing team. The greatest challenge was to see if Apple would approve the
app.

We were thinking a simple 50/50 chance to reasonably model the Apple approval
process.

~~~
smokinn
That could actually be reasonably fun to play.

When Apple rejects your app you return a random reason and the more inane it
is the more likely it is that one of your developers' head explodes. You have
to get your apps out and make enough money through your marketing team to hire
more developers before you run out of them. You can also upgrade your
marketing team by training them in new strategies and investing in developing
channels and whatnot. Etc.

------
pavel_lishin
How exactly is it about Facebook Games? I see the satire - they basically
stripped Farmville as I understand it to its bare minimum - but I thought
there would be more to it.

